# Just a little turning stock...



## MikeMD (Mar 7, 2014)

Found a guy that had a bunch of these ugly pieces of wood he wanted gone. Yeah, that's a 20' trailer LOADED...and some in the bed of the truck!!!!! They aren't all for me. I brought a buddy along and we're splitting it. Mostly cherry, some maple. It was a long day, but a good one. Had to drive almost 5 hours each way for them. But I don't think I'll get any sympathy from you guys for that...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ButchC (Mar 7, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Found a guy that had a bunch of these ugly pieces of wood he wanted gone. Yeah, that's a 20' trailer LOADED...and some in the bed of the truck!!!!! They aren't all for me. I brought a buddy along and we're splitting it. Mostly cherry, some maple. It was a long day, but a good one. Had to drive almost 5 hours each way for them. But I don't think I'll get any sympathy from you guys for that...
> View attachment 44739



Sympathy??? What are you talkin about?? Why didn't you call??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks Like a beautiful day and a great score. The burl on top is smiling, cut him up first then you get the whole pile. Of course that could be you on top so watch your back. A day you and your buddy will not forget.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2014)

Dear Mike,

You suck

Love,

Keller

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## brown down (Mar 8, 2014)

you lucky dog. now thats a nice haul right there! looks like some decent size burls in there.

what kind of maple are they?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 8, 2014)

I think we need a "_You Suck! (But in the kindest possible way)_" button. Cuz, You suck!

Nice score!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 8, 2014)

Lowell, yes, that is me atop the heap. King of the mountain, as it were...

Love you too, Keller.

Jeff, I have no idea what kind of maple. We don't tend to distinguish there 'round here...just "maple".

Thanks, Matt! I take that as a compliment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 8, 2014)

Was everything you put on the trailer something with a burl on it? No crotches?

Never seen an apple burl, you are going to have to share a photo of that for sure!!!!



Scott (nice day, t-shirt weather) B


----------



## Sprung (Mar 8, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Thanks, Matt! I take that as a compliment.



Yup, was intended as one! (Though I am jealous of your trailer full of burls - I can't find anyone out here willing to share log shorts from their firewood piles with me, let alone burls, so, yup, I'm jealous!)


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2014)

I do feel sorry to you, you'r going to be a slave to that stuff for months Very gloat worthy none the less, looks like some real gems in there... Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 8, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Was everything you put on the trailer something with a burl on it? No crotches?
> 
> Never seen an apple burl, you are going to have to share a photo of that for sure!!!!
> 
> ...



Sc0tt, no apple burls, just cherry and maple. And yes it is all logs with burls, no crotches.



Sprung said:


> Yup, was intended as one! (Though I am jealous of your trailer full of burls - I can't find anyone out here willing to share log shorts from their firewood piles with me, let alone burls, so, yup, I'm jealous!)



Usually, people don't just "give them up" around here, either. I just got really lucky.



barry richardson said:


> I do feel sorry to you, you'r going to be a slave to that stuff for months Very gloat worthy none the less, looks like some real gems in there... Congrats!



Barry, some ARE nicer than others. We'll just have to cut them up and see what we find. And thanks for your sympathy...I WILL be a slave to them, for sure...


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

Man those are ugly you should just drop those off at my house And I'll take care of them I mean we both live in Maryland shouldn't be that bad of a haul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 20, 2014)

Kent Island, huh? My mom live in Pasadena and I don't even go THERE as much as I should... I know they are ugly, but I think I'll just keep 'em. They've got a shape only a papa turner could love.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

Haha I gotcha worth a try lol. But on a serious note great score man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 21, 2014)

Two words; Epic - Score

Thats a lifetime of burl wood for someone like me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fret440 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I think we need a "_You Suck! (But in the kindest possible way)_" button. Cuz, You suck!
> 
> Nice score!


How about a gif of the salute from "Spaceballs"? That would cover it?

Haha

Jacob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 21, 2014)

Eric, I did share it with another turner who took the ride (and shared the gas money) with me. Yeah, I found them, we used my truck and trailer, and I took a little longer route to swing by and pick him up. But I had company on the long trip, and he's a good friend. So, only 1/2 of the load went to me. Lifetime supply? Naw. But it should take me a year or two to get through all of it.

Jacob, HA! Spaceballs. LOVE that movie. And the salute would be not only appropriate, but welcome. I think I will adopt that for a visual each time someone gives me a "You Suck!".

Reactions: Like 1


----------

